

Ai-class.com vs ml-class.com - Dzidas
http://www.investuotojas.eu/?p=690

======
tlammens
I don't really understand why people want to see this as a "versus"
relationship.

Machine learning is part of artificial intelligence.

I found both classes good, a different style, yes, but also a different focus.
And of course taught by different people, not better nor worse.

They all did a great job and because of the interactivity it is a way better
experience than just posting the video lectures online. The fact that the
videos are short (instead of a full hour), it also helps people which don't
have the time or energy to focus for a full hour.

